# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  سابقة: القابلة ( الداية) التي ابدلت المولودين بالحصاحيصا

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

محاكمة: القابلة التي ابدلت المولودين بمستشفي الحصاحيصا   
نمرة القضية: م ع / ف ج / 811 / 1993م
المحكمة: /
العدد: 1993

المبادئ:

• إثبات - المستند الرسمي - حجيته - عدم جواز دحضه بالشهادة. 
• إثبات - شهادة القابلة الواحدة بتعيين المولود - حجيتها. 
• إجراءات جنائية - اختصاص - في دعوى الإهمال وإثبات البنوة - المحكمة المختصة. 
• إثبات - تقرير الخبير عن فصائل الدم - حجيته - المادة 18 من قانون الإثبات. 
• جنائي - جريمة الحجز غير المشروع - صدور الأمر من جهة غير مختصة - حكمه - المادة 164 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م
(4) اتفق الفقه والقانون علي جواز قبول شهادة القابلة الواحدة لتعيين المولود.
(5) المستند الرسمي لا يردُه إلا بينة مستندية مماثلة ولا يجوز إثبات عكس المستند الرسمي بالشهادة.
(3) إذا اشتملت التي علي مسائل شرعية وجنائية ، فانه لا يمكن تجزئة التي الجنائية بحيث تنظر كل محكمة ما يدخل تحت اختصاصها ، بل يتعين أن تنظر المحكمة التي أمامها جوهر ذلك النزاع كل تلك المسائل الشمولية متي كانت تلك المسائل مترابطة ويترتب بعضها علي البعض الآخر.
(2) تقرير الخبير عن نتائج فصائل الدم تستعين به المحكمة حيث أن هذا التقرير يعد من القرائن القاطعة في نفي الأبوة كما يعد من القرائن البسيطة في إثبات الأبوة . فهو مقبول قانوناً وفقاً لنص المادة 18 من قانون الإثبات لسنة 1983م.
(1) الامتناع عن تنفيذ أمر صادر من النيابة لا يشكل جريمة تحت المادة 164 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م متي كانت النيابة غير مختصة بإصداره . وكان لواء الاختصاص ينعقد للقضاء.
الحكم:
المحكمة العليا

القضاة :
سعادة السيد/ عبـد الرحمـن شـرفي قاضي المحكمة العليا رئيساً.
سعادة السيد/ عبـد العزيـز الرشـيد قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً.
سعادة السيد/ محمد صالـح يوســف قاضي المحكمة العليا عضواً.

( م ع / ف ج / 811/ 1993م )
الحكــــم
القاضي : عبد الرحمن شرفي
التاريـخ : 4/11/1993م
في يوم 21/8/1993م تقدم الأستاذ الخير أحمد محمد السنوسي المحامي ، نيابة عن الشاكية ..... ، بعريضة إلي وكيل نيابة الحصاحيصا ، لفتح بلاغ ضد المتهمين ...... وزوجها ...... ، تحت المادة 164 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، بدعوى أن المتهمة قد ارتكبت جريمة الحجز غير المشروع ، باستبدال بنتها ببنت الشاكية ، وبعد قيام البينات المبدئيــة علــي وجـود استبدال للطفلتين ببعضهما ، أمرت النيابة المتهمة بتسليم البنت التي معها إلي الشاكية وزوجها ، فرفضت المتهمة ...... تنفيذ الأمر ، ومن ثم كان البلاغ ضدها تحت المادة 178 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م - جريمة الاحتيال - . وبعد استجواب الشاكية وشهود الاتهام والمتهمين ، أحيلت أوراق البلاغ إلي المحاكمة أمام قاضي جنايات الحصاحيصا . قامت محكمة الموضوع باستجواب الشاكية وشهود الاتهام والمتهمة المذكورة ، وبعدئذ شطبت البلاغ باعتبار أنه لم يثبت أن المتهمة ارتكبت فعلاً يشكل مخالفة للمادة موضوع الاتهام وأمرت بإخلاء سبيل المتهمة ، وإعادة فتح البلاغ ضد المسئولين الطبيين الذين باشروا عملية توليد الشاكية والمتهمة ، تحت المادة 74 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، كما أمرت بتسليم الطفلتين للمستشفي لحين اكتمال التحري . (الطفلتان بقيتا علي الوضع القديم لتعذر حفظهما بالمستشفي).
استمرت إجراءات البلاغ تحت المادة 74 من القانون المذكور وبعد استجواب الشاكية والقابلات المتهمات ، شطب البلاغ نهائياً في مواجهة الطبيب/....... ، لعدم توافر عناصر جريمة الإهمال في حقه ، ثم أرسلت الأوراق لمحكمة الجنايات لمحاكمة الدايات المتهمات : 1- .............. 2- ............ 3- ......... 4- ........... ، بموجب المادة 74 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م.
تقدمت الشاكية لمحكمة استئناف الولاية الوسطي ، طالبة فحص الإجراءات ، فأصدرت الأخيرة قرارها في يوم 28/9/1993م بأبطال كل الإجراءات الجنائية ، وإبقاء الطفلتين علي الحال التي كانتا عليها ، قبل اتخاذ الإجراءات ، ولحين الفصل في النزاع من المحكمة المختصة.
جاءت مذكرة طلب الفحص ناعية بعدم صحة الاتهام تحت المادة 178 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، لأن جرائم الاحتيال ، تختص بالأموال ، وطلبت الغاء قرار محكمة الموضوع ، وإعادة السير في الإجراءات تحت المادة 164 - الاتهام بارتكاب جريمة الحجز غير المشروع.
قالت محكمة الاستئناف في تبرير إبطال كل الإجراءات بأنه : "لقد نازعت الشاكية المتهمة ، لأن استبدالاً للطفلتين قد حدث في غرفة العملية ، ولا يد لأي منهما - أي الشاكية والمتهمة - في ذلك إن صح . فإذا نشأ للشاكية الحق في مخاصمة المتهمة ابتداء في هذا النزاع ، إلا أنني أري أنها قد أخطأت ، ولم تختار مكانه الصحيـح لخلوه أولاً من العنصر الجنائي ، ثم أنه يتطلب للفصل فيه خبرة فنية عالية ، من ذوي الاختصاص ، في علم الجينات والوراثة ، وأحسب أن مكانه الصحيح هو محاكم الأحوال الشخصية ، حسب نص المادة 9 / و من الجدول الثاني من قانون الإجراءات المدنية لتعلق النزاع بالنسب".
تقدم محامي الشاكية بمذكرة طلب فحص إلي المحكمة العليا ، مؤرخة فـي 15/10/1993م ، معلناً أشد النكير علي قرار محكمة الاستئناف ، ناعياً فيه بما ملخصه الآتي :
1- إن قضـاء محكمة الموضوع قاصر عن حسم جوهر القضية ، وأشد قصوراً منه قرار محكمة الاستئناف ، الذي شابه خطأ جسيم حين أبطلت الإجراءات لعدم الاختصاص.
2- إن البينات المطروحة ، قاطعة في إثبات أن البنت التي في معية المتهمة ، هي بنت الشاكية ، وأن المتهمة مسئولة جنائياً عن هذا الإبدال ومن ثم طلب محامي الشاكية الثاني قضاء المحاكم الأدنى ، ووضع الأمور في نصابها.
تتلخص وقائع هذه الجنائية أنه في صباح يوم 14/3/1993م أدخلت المتهمة ..... إلي غرفة العملية بمستشفي الحصاحيصا ، وأعقبتها الشاكية بعد حوالي ساعة ونصف ، وعلي ذات التعاقب رزقت كل منهما بنتاً ، بعد أن أجريت لهن عمليتين قيصريتين - . وبعد إتمام التوليد أخرجت الشاكية والمتهمة إلي عنبر 
(يتبع)
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الولادة ، في حين بقيت الوليدتان داخل غرفة عملية التوليد . بعد نهو التدابير الطبية للوليدتين ، من تنفيس وتنظيف وتلبيس بوساطة الدايات المشرفات ، اختلط حابل الوليدتين بالنابل ، فلم تعد الدايات تعرفن بنت الشاكية من بنت المتهمة ، فأبدلن الوليدتين ، لعدم وجود تدابير احتياطية مسبقة ، يحترزن بها عن مثل هذا الخطأ . ساورت الشاكية شكوك عارمة ، بحدوث هذا الإبدال ، قبل خروجها من المستشفي ، وضاعفت من 
شكوكها شاهدة الاتهام الخامسة (.......) التي كانت قد رأت الطفلتين ، واستبانت منهما ، منذ لحظات الميلاد الأولي - في غرفة العمليات - فأعلنت لمرافقيها بأوصاف طفلة الشاكية ، وأوصاف طفلة المتهمة ، ثم أعربت علي الفور بعد حدوث الاستبدال عن استغرابها من تبدل أوصاف بنت الشاكية فجأة ... بعد أشهر ستة تيقنت الشاكية - وزوجها - ، مما توافر لهم من إرث معارف القيافة السائدة في البادية السودانية ، أن بنتها هي تلك التي ذهبت بها المتهمة ، فسافرت إلي بلدة المتهمة - مع زوجها - لاستعادة وليدتها التي حملتها وهناً علي وهنٍٍ ، لتقر بها عين أبويها ، وهنالك قوبلت بالنكران والرفض - وكانت هذه الإجراءات.
أحيلت إلينا هذه الأوراق لنظرها عن طريق الفحص ، وفق ما تقضي المادة 188 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لسنة 1991م ، ومنذ البدء نقرر أننا نتفق مع محكمة استئناف الولاية الوسطي في عدم توافر عناصر جريمة الاحتيال ، ومن ثم فقد جـاء شطب البلاغ تحت المادة 178 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م صحيحاً ، ذلك أن جريمة الاحتيال ، من جرائم الباب السابع عشر من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، وتندرج تحت عنوان (الجرائم الواقعة على المال) ، بيد أنه لم تشهد أية بينة بحدوث خداع في وقائع هذه التي الجنائية التي بين أيدينا.
كما نتفق مع محكمة الاستئناف في عدم توافر عناصر جريمة الحجز غير المشروع ، تحت المادة 164 من القانون المذكور ، ونري أن الامتناع عن تنفيذ أمر وكيل النيابة بتسليم البنت التي في معية المتهمة إلى الشاكية لا يشكل جريمة الحجز غير المشروع ، لأن ذلك الأمر كان صادراً ممن لا يختص بإصداره ، باعتبار أن مثل هذا الأمر يختص به القضاء ، فهو قرار قضائي يصدره القاضي بعد تقويم البينات ، فضلاً عن أنه مما تحسم به الخصومة كلية ، وتلك وظيفة القضاء.
يبقي لنا ، تحقيقاً للعدالة ، ووصولاً إلي رؤية صحيحة للوقائع وتكييف دقيق للقانون الواجب إعماله ، ووزن سديد للبينات ، أن نطرح الأسئلة الجوهرية الآتية لمناقشتها :
أولاً : هل حدث إبدال بين البنتين الوليدتين بالمستشفي ؟
الثابت بالأدلة التي لا يتطرق إليها أدني شك ، أنه قد حدث إبدال بين البنتين بالمستشفي عقب الولادة مباشرة ... فهنالك البينة المباشرة المتمثلة في شهادة شاهدة الاتهام الرابعة (......) ، وهي القابلة التي دخلت مع الطبيب الاختصاصي لتوليد الشاكية ، وقد شهدت صراحة بأن بنت الشاكية لونها أصفر وشعرها ناعم 
وعيونها عسلية ، وشهدت بأن الطفلة التي استقبلتها حين استهلالها لا تشبه الطفلة التي تحملها الشاكية الآن ، أن طفلة الشاكية تشبه الطفلة التي تحملها المتهمة الآن ... تلك بعض شهادتها في مرحلة المحاكمة ، وقد ذهبت إلي أكثر من ذلك كله في أقوالها في يومية التحري ( صفحة 15) إذ قالت : "أن البنت التي ولدتها هي نفس البنت التي عند المتهمة ..... " .. أنها هي التي ولدت الشاكية مع الطبيب الاختصاصي ، وحضرت استهلال الوليدة ، وشهادتها هنا صريحة في تعيين المولود ، وقد ثبت بذلك أن البنت التي في معية المتهمة هي بنت الشاكية . وقد نص الفقه علي جواز شهادة القابلة الواحدة في تعيين المولود ، ونصت المادة 106 من قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين لسنة 1991م على أنه : " تثبت الولادة وتعيين المولود بشهادة الواحد العدل المسلم ذكراً كان أو أنثي".
وهنالك شهادة شاهد الاتهام الثالث (.....) - زوج الشاكية - الذي شهد بأوصاف بنت الشاكية - لحظة الولادة - صحيح أن شهادته كانت علي التسامع ، غير أنه أدلي بها علي البتات ، وهي جائزة في مثل هذه الأحوال فقهاً وقانوناً - وقد شهد بتباين الشبه بين البنت التي في معية الشاكية بالمضاهاة بشبه أولادها ، وقد ذهب إلي بيان التباين بإحضار في صوت بكاء البنت التي في معية الشاكية.
كما أن شاهدة الاتهام الخامسة قد شهدت بما يفيد الشبه . وإذا كانت البينات المباشرة قد أثبتت حدوث إبدال بين البنتين ، فإن البينات التي شهدت بالشبه ، ليست بأقل منها في الحجية - فقهاً - بدلالة ما روي عن عائشـة رضي الله عنها قالت : "أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم دخل علي مسروراً ، تبرق أسارير وجهه ، فقال : ألم تري أن مجززا نظر آنفا إلي زيد بن حارثه ، وأسامة بن زيد ، فقال : أن هذه الأقدام بعضها من بعض" (رواه البخاري في صحيحه في كتاب الفرائض باب القائف ، ورواه مسلم في صحيحه في كتاب الرضاع باب العمل بإلحاق القائف الولد).

ذلك كله بجانب الدليل القاطع الذي لا يتطرق إليه الشك ، الذي يفيد بأن البنت التي في معية المتهمة .... ، ليست بنتها ، ويتمثل هذا الدليل القاطع فيما ورد في تقرير المختبر الجنائي عن نتائج فحص فصائل دم الشاكية - ...... وزوجها .... والطفلة التي معيتهما (هـ) من جهة ، ونتائج فحص فصائل دم المتهمة ..... وزوجها ...... والطفلة التي في معيتهما (ع) من جهة أخرى (مستند اتهام رقم (1)) ... وقد 
أفادت نتائج التحاليل المعملية في المختبر الجنائي بأن فصيلة دم الشاكية ..... ( A ) ، وفصيلة دم زوجها .... ( A ) ، وفصيلة البنت التي في معيتها (هـ) (O)- كما أفادت نتائـج التحاليل المعملية بأن فصيلة دم المتهمة ........ ( O)-وفصيلة دم زوجها ........ (O ) – وفصيلة البنت التي في معيتهما (ع) ( A).
وقد ثبت علمياً - كحقيقة علمية وليست مجرد نظرية علمية ، بل كحقيقة علمية ، تعد من قبيل قوانين الطبيعة ، أن الأبوين إذا كانا من ذوي الفصيلة ( A ) ، فيمكن لابنهم أن يكون من ذوي الفصيلة ( A ) ، أو الفصيلة ( O ) ، أما إذا كان الأبوان من ذوي الفصيلة ( O ) فلا يمكن لابنهم إلا أن يكون من ذوي الفصيلة ( O ) لأن الثابت علمياً هو أن الأبوين من ذوي الفصيلة ( A ) لا يمكنهما إنتاج أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (A) أو أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة ...... ( O ) أما الأبوان من ذوي الفصيلة ( O ) فلا يمكنهما إلا إنتاج أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة ( O ) ، ومن المستحيل أن ينتج الأبوان من ذوي الفصيلة ( A ) أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة ( B ) أو الفصيلة ( AB ) ، كما يستحيل علي الأبوين من ذوي الفصـيلة (O ) أن ينتجا أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (A) أو (B) أو (AB)-.
وجاء في نتيجة تحليل فصائل الدم نمرة/معامل/أو/760/93 بتاريــــخ 1/9/1993م - المحفوظة بالملف (مستند اتهام رقم (1)) ما يلي :
أولاً : من نتيجة الفحص للمذكورين أعلاه (الشاكية وزوجها والطفلة التي في معيتهما والمتهمة وزوجها والطفلة التي في معيتهما) يتضح أنه يمكن للمدعوين الشاكيين أن يكونا والدي الطفلة (ع) أو الطفلة (هـ)-.
ثانياً : من نتيجة الفحص للمذكورين أعلاه يتضح أنه يمكن للمدعوين المتهمين أن يكونا والدي الطفلة (هـ)- 
         (يتبع)
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ثالثاً : من نتيجة الفحص يثبت أن المدعو ...... والمدعوة ..... المتهمين ، لا يمكن أن يكونا والدي الطفلة (ع) - . (من غير الممكن أن يورث الطفل فصيلة دم (A) من أبوين يحمل كل منهما الفصيلة (O) 
- في القضايا المتعلقة بالأبوة والبنوة ، وحسب قوانين مندل الوراثية فانه يمكن الجزم بإثبات نفي الأبوة ، ولكن لا يمكن الجزم بإثبات أبوة الطفل" -.
تلك هي حصيلة نتائج تحليل فصائل الدم في المختبر الجنائي ، في هذه الدعوي الجنائية ، وقد تليت تفاصيل (مستند الاتهام رقم (1) على المتهمة ..... ، بوساطة المحكمة ولم تعترض عليها.
يبقي لنا بعدئذ معرفة قيمة هذه النتائج من الناحية القانونية ومعرفة مدي حجية هذه الأدلة.
لقد نصت المادة 18 من قانون الاكتراث لسنة 1983م على أن الخبرة من الطرق الجائز الاكتراث بها قانوناً ، وتستعين المحكمة برأي الخبراء في مسائل الطب والهندسة ... وغيرها من المسائل الفنية . وموضوع الخبرة في هذه التي الجنائية يدخل ضمن مسائل الطب والهندسة الوراثية وقد ورد تقرير الخبرة متضمناً كافة الأمور اللازمة للفصل في هذه التي الجنائية ، ولم تطلب المتهمة دعوة الخبير ، ولم تعترض علي تقريره ، ولم تر محكمة الموضوع دعوته - من تلقاء نفسها - لاستيفائها للمطلوب ، ومن ثم فإن تقرير الخبرة (مستند الاتهام (1) ، يعتد به ، وليس ثمة ما يقدح فيه -. ثم أن هذا التقرير يعد من القرائن القاطعـة في نفي الأبوة كما يعد من القرائن البسيطة في إثبات الأبوة ، ومن هذا القبيل كان مقبولاً قانوناً كذلك - وفق ما تقضي به المادة الآنفة الذكر.
أما من حيث الحجية فان الاعتداد بنتائج تحاليل الدم باعتبارها بينة قاطعة في نفي الأبـوة - أو البنوة - قد أصبح من قوانين الطبيعة التي لا تقبل التبدل ، ففي كتابنا (تعارض البينات القضائية في الفقه الإسلامي صفحة 583) أنه : "يتمخض فحص دماء الأبناء وأبويهم عن نفي أبوة طرف - من الطرفين المتداعيين - بصورة قاطعة ، مع الدلالة علي إمكان أبوة الطرف الآخر ، عند تناسب الفصائل من جهة ، وتنافرها من جهة أخري . وبعبارة أكثر بياناً : إذا كان تقسيم فصائل الدم - المعمول بها - علي الطرق المشهورة (هوكر وبويد) التي تقسم الفصائل إلي (A-B-AB-O) أو كانت بطريقة (لاندشين وليفين) التي تقسم الفصائل إلي (M-N-MN) فإن إجراء التحاليل المعملية على دماء أطراف المنازعة والولد - أو الأولاد - المتنازع فيهم - وأمهاتهم ، قد يفيد في حسم النزاع ، وفصل الخصام ؛ إذ ثبت علمياً بأن ثمة تناسق بين فصيلة دم 
الولد ووالديه . فإن كانت فصيلة دم الأم من نوع ( O ) وفصيلة دم الأب من نوع ( O ) فإن فصيلة دم الابن تكون يقيناً من نوع ( O).
فإذا تنازع الولد مدعيان ، واستويا بالدعوى والبينة ، وكانت فصيلة دم الأم من نوع ( O ) ودم الولد من ذات الفصيلة ( O ) وأثبتت التحاليل بأن فصيلة دم أحد المدعيين من نوع ( O ) ، وفصيلة دم المدعي الآخر مــن نوع ( AB ) مثلاً ، فذلك دليل قاطع علي أن الولد المتنازع فيه ليس ابناً للمدعي الثاني ذي الفصيلة (AB) ويمكن أن يكون المدعي الأول ذو الفصيلة ( O ) هو والد الغلام المتنازع فيه . ويعني ذلك ... أن الدليل المستفاد من تحليل الدم قرينة قاطعة في نفي النسب عند تباين الفصائل وتنافرها مع قواعد النظم المعمليـــة المقررة ...." - (راجع كذلك كتاب إثبات النسب بطريق القيافة للدكتور أنور محمد دبور صفحة 95).
وجاء في كتاب : الوسائل العلمية الحديثة في الإثبات الجنائي طبعة 1981م للدكتور حسين محمود إبراهيـم صفحة 330 - ) بأن : "الإثبات بهذا المنهج ذو طبيعة من نوع خاص ، فهو لا يقطع بثبوت البنوة ، وإنما يقطع بنفيها ، أي أن هذه الاختبارات قاطعة في نفيها ، بينما هي ليست كذلك في إثباتها - ".
وقد استقر القضاء الأمريكي على أنه : "أصبح من المقبول عالمياً في الأوساط الطبية والعلمية ، أن نتائج اختبارات فصائل الدم في مجال نفي نسبة الطفل إلي الأب ليست عبارة عن مجرد رأي خبير ، أو وجهة نظر له بل هـــي تقرير واقع علمي ..... ولما كان الأمر كذلك فلابد من قبول هذه النتائج أمام المحاكم ، فإذا قررت محكمة .. بأن هذه النتائج ليست قاطعة ، فإن قرارها هذا يكون بمثابة أن تصدر المحكمة قراراً بأن الأرض منبسطة " .... (راجع كتاب تعارض البينات ص 586) -. عليه فإننا نعيب علي محكمة الموضوع ومن بعدها محكمة الاستئناف محاولتها التشكيك في حجية (مستند الاتهام رقم (1) وقيمتها الاستدلالية القاطعة ، ويصدق علي المحكمتين الأدنيين قوله تعالي : (ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم) .. وكان الواجب علي المحاكم الأدنى ، تحصيل هذه الحقائق العلمية ، باعتبارها مما تأخذ بها المحكمة علماً قضائياً ، وفق ما تقضي بها المادة 17/3/ ز من قانون الإثبات لسنة 1983م ، كما كان واجبها الاستعانة بالمراجع التي تفيد منها هذا العلم القضائي وفق ما تقضي بها الفقرة (4) من ذات المادة المذكورة -.
(يتبع)
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد ثبت يقينا حجية نتائج التحاليل المعملية لفصائل الدم علي نفي الأبوة ، وهي حجية قاطعة لا تقبل إثبات العكس ، ومن ثم يتقرر أن البنت التي في معية المتهمة ..... ليست بنتها ، فهي وزوجها لا يمكنهما إنتاج أبناء من ذوي فصيلة دم البنت التي في معيتها (ع) . وإذا ثبت ذلك يقيناً وثبت أنه يمكن للشاكية وزوجها أن ينتجا أبناء من ذوي فصيلة دم البنت (ع) وأبناء من ذوي فصيلة دم البنت (هـ) ، وإذا علم يقيناً بأنه لا منازع في البنت أو البنتين سوي هؤلاء الذين أجريت لهم التحاليل المعملية ، وإذا علم أن المنازعة حول بنتين لا ثالث لهما ، فعندئذ يتقرر قطعاً بأن البنت التي في معية المتهمة هي بنت الشاكية - دون أدني شك - لأنها يقيناً ليست بنت المتهمة - كما دلت عليه الحقائق العلمية . وإزاء قناعة راسخة كهذه ، ليست أمام سلطة الفحص - المحكمة العليا - سوي رد الأمور إلي نصابها وطبيعتها ، بتقرير تسليم الشاكية بنتها الأصلية (ع) وتسليم المتهمة بنتها الفعلية (هـ).
ونعيب علي محكمة الاستئناف تجاوزها جوهر القضية الثابت ، المتعلق بإبدال البنتين ، وبدلاً من وضع الأمور في نصابها وطبيعتها ، تدثرت محكمة الاستئناف بأن التقرير في أمر هذا النزاع والفصل فيه ، يتطلب خبرة فنية عالية من ذوي الاختصاص في علم الجينات والوارثة وأن مكان ذلك هو محاكم الأحوال الشخصية ... وهنا نطرح السؤال التالي :
هل كانت محكمة الاستئناف محقة حين أبطلت كل الإجراءات بسبب يتصل بالاختصاص - كما زعمت ؟ 
تتلخص الإجابة عن هذا السؤال ، في أن محكمة الاستئناف قد جانبها الصواب فيما قررت ، فإذا ثبت يقيناً أن هنالك إبدال بين البنتين قد حدث في المستشفي بسبب إهمال القابلات (الدايات) ، وكان يحتمل معه تسبيب أذى للبنتين ، أو لأبويهما ، باستلام بنتين ليست من أصلابهم فإنه يتعين مع ذلك محاكمة النزاع جنائياً ، بعد توجيه تهمة (الإهمال المسبب خطراً على الناس) بموجب المادة 74 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، ولا أظهر من هذا الإهمال ، ولا أثبت منه -.
ولا يمكن فصل وقائع هذه الدعوى ، لنظر بعضها أمام المحكمة الجنائية وبعضها الآخر أمام دوائر الأحوال الشخصية ، لترابطها ، وترتب بعضها على بعض ، ومن ثم يلزم نظرها شمولياً أمام الدائرة المختصة بجوهـر القضية وهي (الإهمال المسبب إبدال البنتين) ، وبعدئذ يكون رد كل بنت إلي أمها هو الأمر الطبيعي 

، ولا يقال بأن الدائرة الجنائية قد حكمت بإثبات النسب وتجاوزت حدود اختصاصها ، لأن ما تصدره الدائرة الجنائية لا تعدو عن كونها إزالة آثار الجريمة موضوع المحاكمة ... وما فعلته المحاكم الأدنـى بإبقاء الحال على ما كان عليه ، وإبقاء البنتين في معية الشاكية والمتهمة على نحو ما كان عليه الحال ، أشبه بتقرير إبقاء المال المسروق في يد السارق.
ولا يقال بانتظــار تسليم البنتين لحيــن الفصل في البلاغ الجنائي تحت المادة 74من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، ذلك أن جريمة الإهمال بعناصرها قد ثبتت بثبوت إبدال البنتين - يقينا - والذي سيكون عليه محور الإجراءات عند إعادة الأوراق لمحكمة الموضوع ، هو التحقيق في إسناد جريمة الإهمال وإثباته (إثبات الإسناد) فحسب ، ومن ثم فلا مبرر لإبقاء البنتين في يد الشاكية والمتهمة بحالهما السابق.
وأخيراً نشير إلي خطأ ما نعي به محامي الشاكية في مذكرة طلب الفحص ، حين ذكر بأن قرار محكمة الموضوع بشطب البلاغ في مواجهــــة المتهمــة ..... كان خطأ .... باعتبارها قد ارتكبت جريمة الحجز غير المشروع ... ونري أن قرار محكمة الموضوع كان صحيحاً ، لثبوت عدم إتيان المتهمة المذكورة بأي فعل يقتضي المساءلة الجنائية ، فهي إنما وجدت الطفلة (ع) في أحضانها فور إفاقتها من البنج.
هنالك مسألة في غاية الأهمية نود الإشارة إليها ، وهي أن المتهمة ..... ، قد ذكرت في أقوالها عند استجوابها بوساطة المحكمة بأنها قامت بإجراء فحص - بإحدى المعامل الخاصة - وكانت نتيجة فصيلة دمها (B+) وفصيلة دم زوجها (O) وفصيلة الطفلة التي في معيتها (A) وأن تلك النتيجة تختلف عن نتائج التحليل بالمختبر الجنائي -.
أننا نفترض صحة دعواها المذكورة ، ونجيب علي ذلك بما يلي :
1- مستند الاتهام رقم (1) - محرر رسمي ، ولا يرد المستند الرسمي بالشهادة ، ومن ثم لا يعدو دعواها عن مجرد دعوى لا قيمة لها قبالة المحرر الرسمي.
2- فصيلة دمها وفصيلة دم زوجها - كما زعمت - لا تنتجان أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (A) فالأبوان إذا كان أحدهما من ذوي فصيلة الدم (O) وكان الآخر من ذوي الفصيلة (B) - على نحو ما زعمت المتهمة - فعندئذ يمكنهما فقط إنتاج أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (O) أو أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (B) ، ولا يمكنهما بالقطع 
(يتبع)
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*إنتاج أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (A) - (راجع ذات هذه الصورة في كتاب الوسائل العلمية الحديثة في الإثبات الجنائي للدكتور حسين محمود إبراهيم صفحة 331 - 0) وعليه يتأكد يقيناً كذلك - بأنها بناء علي دعواها - بأن البنت التي في معية المتهمة ليست بنتها - أكرر يتأكد ذلك يقيناً بأنها بالنظر إلي نتائج التحاليل المعملية التي ادعت المتهمة بأنها قامت بإجرائها.
3- لو افترضنا أن إتاحة مزيد من فرص الدفاع للمتهمة يوجب علينا إعادة إجراء الفحوصات المعملية للأطراف ، وقمنا بالفعل بإجراء تحاليل جديدة ، وكانت نتائج التحاليل الجديدة مخالفة لنتائج تحاليل المختبر الجنائي ، وافترضنا أن الطرفين يمكن إن ينتجا أبناء من ذوي الفصيلة (A) - فصيلة دم البنت ( ع ) - فإننا عندئذ نكون إزاء بينتين مستندتين متعارضتين - ، وعند تعارض بينات الخبرة - فإن المحكمة هي الخبير الأعلى ، ويصار عندئذ إلي الترجيح بين البينات المتعارضة ونحن نعلم أن مستند الاتهام رقم (1) يترجح على أية بينة أخري تتعارض معها - بفرض وجودها - لأسباب عديدة ، تتمثل في وجود ما يعضد محتوي بينة المحرر الرسمي (مستند الاتهام رقم (1) - وهذه المعضدات عبارة عن بينات مباشرة وأخري غير مباشرة - فمنها شهادة القابلة الصريحة في تعيين المولود ، وقد شهدت هذه البينة - شهادة القابلة - بتمام حدوث الإبدال وأن البنت التي في معية المتهمة هي البنت التي ولدتها الشاكية -. ونحن نعلم أن بينة القابلة هي أفضل البينات في تعيين المولود ، فهل يمكن للمتهمة أن تقدم بينة مماثلة ؟ بالطبع لا فقد ثبت بإقرار المتهمة بأنها لا تعرف القابلة التي كانت مع الطبيب لحظة ولادتها - أصلاً ومن ثم يتعذر عليها تقديم بينة في ذات مستوي بينة الشاكية . وهنالك البينات غير المباشرة التي شهدت بالشبه وكلها تعضد بينة الخبرة المقدمة من الشاكية - ومن ثم يتقرر بأن أفضل البينات هي تلك التي تقدمت بها الشاكية بالفعل ولا يتصور دحضها في هذه القضية - بيد أن ما سقناه كان فقط علي افتراض صحة دعوى المتهمة ، وهي ليست صحيحة ولا تفيد شيئاً عند افتراض صحتها . وقد سقنا هذا الافتراض ومعالجته فقط لتطمئن به القلوب.
وعليه فان وافق الزملاء الكرام في الدائرة نري تقرير ما يلي :
1- إلغاء الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف الولاية الوسطي في الدعوى الجنائية 1004/س/1993م.
2- تأييد قرار محكمة الموضوع القاضي بشطب البلاغ في مواجهة المتهمة ..... وإخلاء سبيلها نهائياً.

3- تأييد قرار محكمة الموضوع القاضي بفتح بلاغ تحت المادة (74) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ضد المتهمات القابلات :
1- ...... 2- ...... 3- ......4-.....
4- تسليم البنت ( ع ) التي في معية المتهمة ...... إلى الشاكية ب..... وتسليم البنت (هـ) التي في معية الشاكية ....... إلى المتهمة ...... نهائياً.
يبقي لنا في النهاية قبل إسدال الستار علي هذه المأساة الإنسانية أن نشير إلي ما أحدثه إبدال البنتين من تداخل بين هاتين الأسرتين من حيث لا يحتسبون ، فقد أصبحت البنتان أختين من الرضاع - وكذلك إخوانهما – وذلك له أثره في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، والمأمول أن تبقي علائق هاتين الأسرتين من الوصل بذات قوة ما أراده لهما قدر الله.
والمأمول أن يستقر في ضمير الأسرتين أن هذا الحكم (عنوان للحقيقة) بحيث لا يبقي في نفس أحد من الأسرتين ذرة شك في أن البنت التي بين أحضانهم - بمقتضى هذا الحكم - هي أبنتهم.
وختاماً فإن هذه المأساة الإنسانية ، وما تحملَّه أطراف هذه التي الجنائية – وذويهم - من معاناة خلال كل هذه الأشهر قد نتج عن انعدام التدابير الاحتياطيـة الرسمية التي تحول دون إبدال المواليد - في غرف الولادة - بالمستشفيات ، مثل وضع أمارات ، أو بطاقات للتفريق بين المواليد ، تحاشياً لاختلاط الأنساب وبعثاً للطمأنينة في نفوس الأسر ، ونري إرسال صورة من هذا القرار إلي وزارة الصحة علي أمل اتخاذ ما يلزم من التدابير الاحتياطية المشار إليها والله وحده هو الهادي إلي الصواب.

القاضي : محمد صالح يوسف
التاريخ : 9/11/1993م
أوافـــــــق.

القاضي : عبد العزيز الرشيد
التاريخ : 9/11/1993م 
أوافــــــق.
*

----------

